# Where can I buy me come fresh or frozen skip jack shad for flathead. Like to pick up about 10 lbs?



## JBOWDEN01 (Feb 1, 2016)

Where can I buy me some live or frozen skip jack shad? Need bout 10 lbs.


----------



## JBOWDEN01 (Feb 1, 2016)

Still looking for a place to buy some skipjack she. Bout 10 lbs worth. Give a shout.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

When you need and where are you using it? I may be able to point you to a local contact vs trying to ship you some


----------



## JBOWDEN01 (Feb 1, 2016)

March


----------



## JBOWDEN01 (Feb 1, 2016)

Where is the best place for me to catch my own skipjack up here in northeast Ohio?
Don't mind a "little" drive if I have to make a day out it. Think I know how to catch'em but just am not familiar enough within this area. PLEASE HELP. Wanna get out and start catfishing ASAP.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

The Ohio River.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Ohio River at the dams. Racine, Greenup, etc... Late April through early June are your best times. If you want them now you have to go south to TN or Alabama.


----------

